# sailing Ships - Tacoma, Washington



## Mike Jordan (Jul 3, 2005)

Over the 4th of July weekend, about 30 Tall Ships visited Puget Sound and tied up at the Old Tacoma dock.  I was able to go out with a friend on his boat and get some pictures during the parade they performed as they headed into dock.  It was amazing seeing all the ships. The only down side to the event was the number of other boaters out to see them, which were constantly going back and forth getting in the way of good shots. They also created a lot of wake on the water, causing our boat to bob up and down a lot.  Other wise, the weather was great and we enjoyed ourselves.

Here are a couple of pictures of the Pallada, built in Poland in 1980's and is a replica of the great Russian Barque                            Kruzenshtern. 

This is a 3 shot image stitched together.






This is a single shot taken from further away.





This is the American Lynx was built to interpret the general configuration                            and operation of a privateer schooner or naval schooner                            from the War of 1812.  






Mike


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 3, 2005)

Ah, this is the event you were waiting for when you commented on my photos of "Sailing Ships Galore" taken in Kiel during "Kieler Woche" on 24 June.
These are some very impressive photos!
Since I now have my prints in hand, I am still thinking about putting up some more sailing ship pics later (after having scanned them). It always is like being taken back in time when you see these sailing ships, isn't it?


----------



## Mike Jordan (Jul 3, 2005)

LaFoto, yes, these were the ones.  It was pretty impressive, although looking over the others, I still wish there were about a thousand less private boats running around getting in the way. About a quarter of them were security and Coast Guard boats though.  

Thanks for the comments.  Here are a couple of more...












Although I would love to have gotten some shots with them under full sail and without the crowds, it was a blast just being able to see them up close like I did. 

Mike


----------



## Chiller (Jul 4, 2005)

The ships look really cool.  Too bad all the smaller boats were so close to them.   I wonder if they could be cloned out.  Nice work on these.


----------



## Mike Jordan (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks Chiller.  Yes, the boats could be cloned out and I did think about it, but I don't think they are worth the time.  These are more memory shots than wall hangers. Had I been able to get some that were wall hangers, it would have been worth cloning out all the distractions.   I do wish that I could have shot from a steady platform though. With all the wake traffic stiring up waves, it kept our boat bouncing pretty good at times.  I deleted a number of images because I lost half the ship or cut off the masts or just got them fuzzy.   But it was still a blast.  

Thanks for looking.

Mike


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 5, 2005)

wonderful and thanks for sharing! In 2007 the Tall Ship races will be organized here in my city!!! So I need to know how to shoot them


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 5, 2005)

I like the overall tone of the third frame. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mike Jordan (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks Mentos and danalec.  Mentos, being on shore will give you a more stable platform, but it won't let you move around and get close.  Being in a boat, you have to time your shots because of the boat movement and other boats getting in the way.  I like being able to get right up to them, but I sure wish I could have gotten 10 minutes of sitting still. 

Danalec,  I added a bit of warm tone to that image. I've considered converting it to black and white and toning it. I might do that and if so, I'll probably remove some of those other boats and clean it up a bit.  

Thanks for looking. 

Mike


----------



## Mike Jordan (Sep 30, 2005)

I decided to take one of the sailing ships and do some artistic work on it in Painter IX. I think the clouds and land area detract from it a bit, but I like how the chaulk on the sailboat itself looks. 






Mike


----------

